# Olight M3X Triton [ XM-L2 T6, 3 or 4xCR123A, 2x18650 ] Review



## candle lamp (Mar 21, 2013)

The new M3X Triton is a member of the "M" series from Olight. It's a thrower light with the latest XM-L2 T6 emitter and greater output. It runs on 3xCR123A or 4xCR123A / 2x18650 batteries (with extended tube). *[*_new 13.03.25_*]* The new M3X has an improved circuit from the old M3X (XM-L version) and it does drive harder than old version. *[*_new 13.03.25_*]* 












The light comes in a very nice black plastic carry case with cut-out foam. Included in the case was the light with removable clip (attached), holster, extended tube, two spare o-rings, battery magazine, manual and warranty card.
.
.
*Manufacturer Specifications* from Olight website & manual :

• Assembled with the latest Cree XM-L2 LED, output up to 1000 lumens and 580 meters in beam distance
• The Crenellated bezel and tail designed for close combat
• ATM(Active Thermal Management System) prevent flashlights ,LED and other components from the high temperature, it raises the reliability of product. 
• Smooth reflector offers perfect beam and long throw
• Shatter and scratch resistant and anti-reflective double coated ultra clear lens, light transmission rate of 99%
• Highly water resistant to IPX-8
• Operated by 2x18650 with extra extended tube to prolong the runtime
• Removable stainless steel clip
• Dimension : (L) 211mm without extended tube, (Head) D63mm, (Tube) D25mm
• Weight : 266g (Without battery)
• Battery : 3 or 4xCR123A or 2x18650 rechargeable li-ion protected board
• Output & Running time : 1,000lm (1h20min), 300lm (5h)
• Special mode : Strobe 10Hz
• Beam intensity : 84,100cd
• Maximum throw : 580m
• Impact resistance : 2m
.
.




















The hard (type III) anodizing is a matt black and consistent throughout with no chips or blemishes to be found on my sample. Lettering is clear and bright white against the black background. There are large checkered portions on the battery tube. There is nothing on the body works as an anti-roll device. 
.
.





The light comes apart into three parts (i.e. head, battery tube and tailcap) without the use of tools. 
.
.





The head has a shallow crenellated bezel which is removable. The bezel has a band of squares and the head has a series of cooling fins in the middle of it. There's a large number of concentric ring ridges at the end of the head, which give nice grip to twist the head.
The light has an O-ring between the bezel and lens. There is a spring on the positive contact plate in the head, so flat-top batteries should work fine. Olight says the working voltage is 4.5~13.2V and the current on the emitter on High mode will be 4A around. Numerically 3xRCR123A can be used in the light, but they strongly recommend the protected 18650 Li-ion batteries. I think it's because the light has no overdischarge protection function for batteries and 18650 cell has not only higher capacity but higher discharge ratio. The light does have electrical reverse polarity protection function to protect from improper battery installation. 
. 
.





The bezel is unscrewed by hand (i.e., without tools). There is an waterproofing O-ring on the front end of the head. You can use the light with the exposed bare emitter if you wish. The M3X is clearly designed to be more of dedicated thrower light. 
.
.





The light uses ultra-clear tempered AR coating lens. The bluish purple hue is reflected on the lens. The aluminum reflector has a smooth pattern. Surface finish on the reflector is perfect from visual inspection, and well-centered XM-L2 T6 LED sits at the bottom of the reflector cup. 
.
.





The battery tube (or body) is mostly covered in a bold checkered portions with three flat faces machined on where manufacturer name & model name are printed. The stainless steel clip helps enhance grip as well. Grip is good, but not as rough as aggressive knurling. Overall grip is acceptable, while it's a bit slippery when twisting the body with wet hands. 
.
.





There is a small sticker on the inside of the body, showing you the correct orientation of the batteries. The anodized clip is removable. It can be removed by unscrewing the retaining ring above it and pulling the clip off. The clip is sturdy.
.
.





Threads on both ends are well machined, with the those on the rear end not being anodized which however allows the light to be locked-out when the tailcap is slightly loosened due to the anodized tailcap threads. The screws threads are good quality triangular-cut. There are double O-rings on the tail end, but one on the head end. My sample has little or no lube on both ends of the extended tube. Threads on either ends on the battery tube mate well with the head and tailcap with no issues of cross-threading or grinding. 
.
.





The wall thickness (3mm) of the battery tube is thick, and the light looks sturdy.
.
.





The tailcap switch is a forward clicky. The rubber switch cap is recessed within the tail end. In general, it means the tail switch can be a bit difficult to access, especially when you are wearing gloves. I however, didn't have any difficulties to access, thanks to the crenellated tail end. The light can tailstand. The negative terminal at the tailcap has a good elastic spring covered with a small brass disc to increase surface contact area and have no risk of scratching battery. The switch has a bit stiff tension with average travel and tactile clicking feedback. 
.
.
*User Interface
**
*The light is turned on/off by the forward tailcap switch (i.e., press for momentary on, click for lock on). You can access two modes at a time (i.e., tighten the head for High mode, loosen for Low mode). You can have Strobe mode by "loosen -> tighten" or "tighten -> loosen" from "tightened state" or "loosened state" within 1 second.
.
.





From left to right, Panasonic CR123A, Skilhunt Defier X3, Supbeam L25B, Olight M3X Triton. The above picture shows the basic 3xCR123A's configuration.
.
.





From left to right, VicLite 18650(2600mAh) protected, Crelant 7G5CS U3, Olight M3X Triton, Armytek Barracuda. The above picture shows the 2x18650's configuration with extended tube.
.
.





The head size & body weight excluding battery of three lights (2x18650 configuration) are as follows :
7G5CS U3 - 64mm / 336g, M3X Triton - 63.2mm / 276g, Barracuda - 64mm / 392g, 
.
.





M3X Triton is long light, as expected from a 2x18650's or 3/4xCR123A's powered light since the batteries are arranged end-to-end. The overall size and weight of the light is reasonable for this class, and the light is probably the most compact and lightest 2x18650 light I’ve come across. If you want to carry it and have it feel well balanced, you need to shift to a grip nearer the head. Overall grip is acceptable.
.
.





The light comes with a basic nylon holster with a velcro strap on the head. The light fits in the holster head-up only. It has a loop allows to carry it in horizontal position for belt.
.
.





The included 3xCR123A battery magazine is optional, so you don’t need to use it in this configuration, but it certainly removes battery rattle in case you use it.
.
.





The body tube is wide to take protected 18650 cells, so relatively thinner CR123A cells without the magazine tend to rattle. I didn't experience any issues with shorter unprotected 18650 or longer protected 18650 cells. The CR123A & 18650 fit well in the tube. All types (i.e., true flat-tops, wide and small button-tops) of 18650's work fine. As noted above, the manufacturer recommend you use the protected 18650 cells. *Overall build quality *is very high.
.
.
*Measured Dimensions & Weight*





.
.
*PWM**

*





The M3X shows no sign of PWM at any output levels. I do think the light is constant current controlled. I noticed there is no buzzing sound at any levels. 
.
.
*Runtime*






The runtime to fall to 10% of its initial output from 30 seconds after the point the light is first turned on (i.e., based on ANSI FL-1) for High & Low mode is as follows :
1) High mode : 71 min. (1hr 11min)
2) Low mode : 350 min. (5hr 50min)

There are big blips near the end of the run which are from the low-battery warning function of the light (i.e., the light starts blinking for low battery warning at 4.3V working voltage as manufacturer says). I saw the light flashed every around 2 seconds for many minutes before shutting off. The above runtime excludes the flickering for low battery, it includes the constant brightness runtime only.

Runtime performance is very good and flat regulation is evident on all modes with 2x18650 cells. Runtime performance for 2x18650's seems almost consistent with the reported Olight specifications. 
.
.
*Relative Output Comparison**
*




.
.
*Beamshot**
*
1. White door beamshot (about 50cm from the white door)
- ISO100, F/3.2, 1/200sec, Auto white balance 





.
.
- ISO100, F/3.2, 1/400sec, Auto white balance





.
.
- ISO100, F/3.2, 1/800sec, Auto white balance






The light shows a narrow hot spot and large spill beam for this class. The beam profile is fairly clean. The spill beam region is dim compared to the hot spot. The beam has a cool temperature. 
.
.
2. Indoor beamshot (about 7m from the target) 

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1/5sec, Auto white balance





- Control Shot
.
.




- 7G5CS U3
.
.




- Barracuda
.
.




- M3X
.
.




.
.
3. 55m Outdoor Beamshot 

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance





- Control Shot
.
.




- 7G5CS U3
.
.




- Barracuda
.
.




- M3X
.
.




.
.
4. 60~65m Outdoor Beamshot

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance





- Control Shot
.
.




- 7G5CS U3
.
.




- Barracuda
.
.




- M3X
.
.




.
.
5. 130m Outdoor Beamshot

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance





- Control Shot
.
.




- 7G5CS U3
.
.




- Barracuda
.
.




- M3X
.
.




.
.
6. 155m Outdoor Beamshot

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance





- Control Shot
.
.




- 7G5CS U3
.
.




-Barracuda
.
.




- M3X
.
.




.
.
*[*_new 13.03.25_*]* I measured 22,900 lux at 2m distance. This means that peak beam intensity is 91,600cd and peak beam distance is appr. 605meters. It seems to me that the reported ANSI FL-1 peak beam intensity (distance) is quite believable. *[*_new 13.03.25_*]*
.
.


M3X Triton supplied by Oilght for review. Thanks!


----------



## BLUE LED (Mar 21, 2013)

I like using my M3X with 2 x AW 18500 for a slightly more compact thrower. The HA finish is a little better than the older XM-L T6 version.


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 21, 2013)

BLUE LED said:


> I like using my M3X with 2 x AW 18500 for a slightly more compact thrower. The HA finish is a little better than the older XM-L T6 version.


That's very good configuration without extended tube. I didn't assume such a nice thought. But it will be a very high discharge ratio to the 18500 cell (1500mAh) on High mode, if what you mention is protected 18500 li-ion cell.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi candle lamp, nice review as always. 

Did you specifically confirm with Olight that your XM-L2 sample was a T6 output bin? I'm testing a M3X XM-L2 sample right now, but I am not sure of the output bin. By the way, I notice in the review that you listed it as a U2 bin in the summary table and on some of the indoor living room shots. Oh, and I plan to include 2x18500 in my review when its done, probably in a week or so.


----------



## BLUE LED (Mar 21, 2013)

candle lamp said:


> That's very good configuration without extended tube. I didn't assume such a nice though. But it will be a very high discharge ratio to the 18500 cell (1500mAh) on High mode, if what you mention is protected 18500 li-ion cell.



Its a little high using AW 18500 protected, but according to Andrew it can take it. I also have the choice of using AW IMR 18490 cells. 

I too thought my M3X XM-L2 was U2.


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 21, 2013)

selfbuilt said:


> Hi candle lamp, nice review as always.
> 
> Did you specifically confirm with Olight that your XM-L2 sample was a T6 output bin? I'm testing a M3X XM-L2 sample right now, but I am not sure of the output bin. By the way, I notice in the review that you listed it as a U2 bin in the summary table and on some of the indoor living room shots. Oh, and I plan to include 2x18500 in my review when its done, probably in a week or so.


Thanks. Selfbuilt! 
The U2 bin in the summary table is wrong. Just have corrected it now. Yes, Olight confirmed that my review M3X sample has a XM-L2 T6 bin.
It's very nice to hear you will review the light and the review will include 2x18500. 



BLUE LED said:


> Its a little high using AW 18500 protected, but according to Andrew it can take it. I also have the choice of using AW IMR 18490 cells.
> 
> I too thought my M3X XM-L2 was U2.


I thought my sample was a XM-L2 U2 and asked Olight for confirmation. They said it is T6. Aa an aside, I proceeded my review, expecting that it's a U2. That's because my table had U2.


----------



## holylight (Mar 21, 2013)

thanks alot.


----------



## tobrien (Mar 23, 2013)

nice review as usual 

so i guess it's safe to say it is a little bit more powerful than the old revision (XM-L) Armytek Barracuda? Or is the Olight M3X XM-L2 driven harder?


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 23, 2013)

holylight said:


> thanks alot.



Thanks too.



tobrien said:


> nice review as usual
> 
> so i guess it's safe to say it is a little bit more powerful than the old revision (XM-L) Armytek Barracuda? Or is the Olight M3X XM-L2 driven harder?



Thanks! 
According to the Cree's flux characteristics (Tj=25℃ or 85℃), XM-L2 T6 is 3.9%~6% brighter than a XM-L U2, depending on drive-current range (2A~0.7A).
The numbers on the relative output comparison in my review aren't Lumens but Lux, measured in my integrating box (i.e., those numbers do not directly denote the lumens output comparison).
I guess M3X XM-L2 version is driven harder, becasue the lux % difference is larger than expect and Olight says the current on the emitter on High mode will be 4A around.


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 25, 2013)

*
[*_new 13.03.25_]
1. The new M3X has an improved circuit from the old M3X (XM-L version) and it does drive harder than old version.
2. I measured 22,900 lux at 2m distance. This means that peak beam intensity is 91,600cd and peak beam distance is appr. 605meters. It seems to me that the reported ANSI FL-1 peak beam intensity (distance) is quite believable.


----------



## BLUE LED (Mar 25, 2013)

The new M3X is also driven harder on the low mode.

Lux on my M3X XM-L2 T6 = 93k Lux


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 25, 2013)

BLUE LED said:


> The new M3X is also driven harder on the low mode.
> 
> Lux on my M3X XM-L2 T6 = 93k Lux



93,000 lux?  What's the distance of the lux measurement?


----------



## BLUE LED (Mar 25, 2013)

It was higher I had expected. Please note my meter readings are a little lower than a NIST certified one.

5M


----------



## Likebright (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for this thread. Great pictures and very good info. 
Goes with out saying that I just ordered one. 
Very illuminating!


----------

